# Picture Upload



## sicLotus (6. Jun 2011)

Hallo, ich habe einen Glassfish Server und würde gerne einen Picture upload darauf zum laufen bringen.. wie das genau umgesetzt wird, ob durch ajax, jsp ist mir eigentlich egal.. ich habs zuletzt mit Uploadify probiert, aber das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt :/

Hat jemand nen Rat für mich? Ich würde das File gerne in einem Ordner auf dem Server speichern: 
/projekt/pictures

Kennt jemand ne elegante oder kurze Lösung?


----------



## tagedieb (7. Jun 2011)

Eine standard Library fuer File Uploads ist Apache Fileupload


----------



## sicLotus (7. Jun 2011)

Hm.. ich habs jetzt erneut mit etwas probiert, diesmal mit UploadBean von JavaZoom.
Ueberall steht, ich muss den Ordner bereitstellen und der muss read und write access besitzen, aber wie mache ich das bei Glassfish? Ich hab einfach bei Eclipse nen Ordner angelegt und das wars.. kA wo man da was genauer einstellen kann :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Jun 2011)

da  ist warscheinlich das filesystem gemeint


----------

